# Where to send form 929 post-grant?



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

I understand you need to send form 929 if your passport details are changed.

Now if the application is GRANTED and I am OFFSHORE, I cannot find in the form where to send the form for offshore applicants. It says send it to your office if it's under processing, or to those offices in page 2 if you are in Australia.


----------



## visionseeker (May 19, 2012)

TheExpatriate said:


> I understand you need to send form 929 if your passport details are changed.
> 
> Now if the application is GRANTED and I am OFFSHORE, I cannot find in the form where to send the form for offshore applicants. It says send it to your office if it's under processing, or to those offices in page 2 if you are in Australia.


Hi, 
I am also searching for the same answer. I got my visa grant last month and my wife's passport got renewed recently. I have read in other posts that we should send form 929 to our concerned CO. I sent the mail to my CO but i got an auto reply that the email address has changed and they gave me an alternate email. I resent the email containing form 929 but it has been more than two weeks, I haven't received any reply . 
Can any one suggest me an alternate way to submit form 929.
Thanks


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

Probably has to do with the team which gave you the grant, like Adelaide or Brisbane. Call up the city's office mentioned in Page 2 and enquire.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

In order to get your file updated in the DIBP record with new passport number you will have to send hard copy of form 929 along-with new passport copy to one of the addresses or have to fax at the numbers which are mentioned on the form 929. You might choose your nearest Australian visa office also. 

It is not the responsibility of your case officer to update your file with new passport number after granted your Visa .


----------



## blacknight_81 (Jun 5, 2012)

I sent it to my CO last month and she updated it in the system.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

blacknight_81 said:


> I sent it to my CO last month and she updated it in the system.


post-grant?


----------



## hiya_hanan (Sep 11, 2013)

Hello blacknight81,

Did you send only the soft scanned copies via email ? or did you send hard copies couriered to their office ? Please advise ?

Appreciated !

T&R
hiya_hanan 



blacknight_81 said:


> I sent it to my CO last month and she updated it in the system.


----------



## visionseeker (May 19, 2012)

Guyz,
Thanks for the feedback, I will call DIABC tomorrow. By the way, when I got my passport renewed, I sent hard copies of my passport & form 929 via post to Adelaide office address specified in form 929, as I was not assigned CO, at that time and it worked. I am also thinking of following the same procedure now, for my wife as I am unable to reach my co at the moment. BTW, I will call DIBC tomorrow.
BR
AHMAD


----------



## blacknight_81 (Jun 5, 2012)

hiya_hanan said:


> Hello blacknight81,
> 
> Did you send only the soft scanned copies via email ? or did you send hard copies couriered to their office ? Please advise ?
> 
> ...


Just the soft copy.


----------



## blacknight_81 (Jun 5, 2012)

theexpatriate said:


> post-grant?


yes.


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

Same thing what mithu93ku already answered. I say do it all three ways possible:

1. Fax it to the DIBP number mentioned on the Form929 itself
2. Email it to the CO & team
3. Call up DIBP after a week and confirm receipt of the Form929

After two weeks or so, it will reflect in the VEVO.


----------



## visionseeker (May 19, 2012)

Hi Guyz,
Thanks for all the support!
I received an email from the department stating that the passport details of my wife have been updated in their record. So here is my experience, for your reference.
I emailed form 929 to my CO, after that i found that his email id has changed. So, i forwarded the same information at the newly specified email id. After about 2 weeks, I received a reply from some other officer (Post Decision Team Member) that he has updated the passport details in their records, AH.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

What was the newly specified email id? 




visionseeker said:


> Hi Guyz,
> Thanks for all the support!
> I received an email from the department stating that the passport details of my wife have been updated in their record. So here is my experience, for your reference.
> I emailed form 929 to my CO, after that i found that his email id has changed. So, i forwarded the same information at the newly specified email id. After about 2 weeks, I received a reply from some other officer (Post Decision Team Member) that he has updated the passport details in their records, AH.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2014)

visionseeker said:


> Hi Guyz,
> Thanks for all the support!
> I received an email from the department stating that the passport details of my wife have been updated in their record. So here is my experience, for your reference.
> I emailed form 929 to my CO, after that i found that his email id has changed. So, i forwarded the same information at the newly specified email id. After about 2 weeks, I received a reply from some other officer (Post Decision Team Member) that he has updated the passport details in their records, AH.


Hi Visionseeker,

I have also renewed my passport after grant and need to get it updated. Need some help regarding few questions asked in the form.

Question 4: Provide one of the following -Client number issued to the applicant by the department/File number issued to the applicant by the department/Application receipt
number issued to the applicant by the department. What needs to be mentioned here?

Question 13: Details of other passports held by applicant - i think here previous passport details need to be mentioned. Please correct me if i am wrong.

I need to sent coloured scanned copies of renewed and cancelled passports along with Form 929 to my CO. Am i right.

THANKS


----------



## blacknight_81 (Jun 5, 2012)

cb2406 said:


> Hi Visionseeker,
> 
> I have also renewed my passport after grant and need to get it updated. Need some help regarding few questions asked in the form.
> 
> ...



Question 4 is pretty straight forward, it asks you to provide information of any ONE of the mentioned numbers.

Question 13, your understanding is correct.

Scan your new passport and send it to your CO.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2014)

blacknight_81 said:


> Question 4 is pretty straight forward, it asks you to provide information of any ONE of the mentioned numbers.
> 
> Question 13, your understanding is correct.
> 
> Scan your new passport and send it to your CO.


Hi,

So i need to mention either - TRN/File Number/Visa Application Receipt Number as in Visa Grant Letter.

I know the question is straight forward but there is on harm to be 100% sure.


----------



## blacknight_81 (Jun 5, 2012)

cb2406 said:


> Hi,
> 
> So i need to mention either - TRN/File Number/Visa Application Receipt Number as in Visa Grant Letter.
> 
> I know the question is straight forward but there is on harm to be 100% sure.


Yes!


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

For indians you should send it to [email protected] which is our local Australian embassy in India. 

You need to send 
1. Form 929 
2. Notarized copies of your old and new passport


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2014)

So my details have been updated in Vevo within in a day of mailing the details to my CO.

Now i am able to view visa details with my Old and New Passport No. Strange!!!! Is it normal?

Also, will i be getting a new grant letter from my CO/Team with the new passport number or the grant letter with old passport number will still be valid?


----------



## hiya_hanan (Sep 11, 2013)

Hello love tosmack

ALready done - nothing happened ?

T&R
hiya_hanan



lovetosmack said:


> For indians you should send it to [email protected] which is our local Australian embassy in India.
> 
> You need to send
> 1. Form 929
> 2. Notarized copies of your old and new passport


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2014)

hiya_hanan said:


> Hello love tosmack
> 
> ALready done - nothing happened ?
> 
> ...


Hi,

You need to mail the documents to the CO from whom you got the grant letter. Thats it.

I got mine updated in a day but the strange thing is that i am able to view visa details with my old and new passport number.


----------



## hiya_hanan (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi,

Done that as well already, all I got a confirmation from my case officer is that, " it has been updated in our records " I had send a reply again stating that, by when it shall be updated ? 

She replied " very soon "

It's been two weeks now, " very soon " did not happen yet  as I am checking in VEVO regularly.

T&R
hiya_hanan



cb2406 said:


> Hi,
> 
> You need to mail the documents to the CO from whom you got the grant letter. Thats it.
> 
> I got mine updated in a day but the strange thing is that i am able to view visa details with my old and new passport number.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2014)

hiya_hanan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Done that as well already, all I got a confirmation from my case officer is that, " it has been updated in our records " I had send a reply again stating that, by when it shall be updated ?
> 
> ...


Then i am lucky in that case, did they issue you new grant letter.

You are travelling in Sep so intimate this to your CO, this might click


----------



## hiya_hanan (Sep 11, 2013)

All done - I need to check with them again infact. I have been doing constant follow ups.

T&R
hiya_hanan



cb2406 said:


> Then i am lucky in that case, did they issue you new grant letter.
> 
> You are travelling in Sep so intimate this to your CO, this might click


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2014)

cb2406 said:


> So my details have been updated in Vevo within in a day of mailing the details to my CO.
> 
> Now i am able to view visa details with my Old and New Passport No. Strange!!!! Is it normal?
> 
> Also, will i be getting a new grant letter from my CO/Team with the new passport number or the grant letter with old passport number will still be valid?


Can anyone please comment on this - Will a new grant letter issued stating my new passport number?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

cb2406 said:


> Can anyone please comment on this - Will a new grant letter issued stating my new passport number?


I don't believe so, a grant letter happens only when you are "granted". This is an "amendment" to your personal information


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> I don't believe so, a grant letter happens only when you are "granted". This is an "amendment" to your personal information


If that is so then carrying grant letter (with old passport number) will be enough while travelling. I am more worried about the local immigration officer here because the grant letter mentions the old passport number.

Have you got your passport details updated?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

cb2406 said:


> If that is so then carrying grant letter (with old passport number) will be enough while travelling. I am more worried about the local immigration officer here because the grant letter mentions the old passport number.
> 
> Have you got your passport details updated?


I did not change my passport. I am just trying to assume how it would be like.

Local officers can check you on VEVO. You can also print the confirmation of update from your CO, or print the VEVO inquiry result with the new passport.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> I did not change my passport. I am just trying to assume how it would be like.
> 
> Local officers can check you on VEVO. You can also print the confirmation of update from your CO, or print the VEVO inquiry result with the new passport.


I didn't get any confirmation from CO. I casually checked Vevo the next day after mailing the forms, and it was updated. I was able to view visa details with my old and new passport number as well.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

cb2406 said:


> I didn't get any confirmation from CO. I casually checked Vevo the next day after mailing the forms, and it was updated. I was able to view visa details with my old and new passport number as well.


print that and it would be more than enough ........


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

I sent an email yesterday and sent a fax also today. Hope it helps
Also I sent email to [email protected]

Hope something helps


----------



## GaneshNS (Jan 18, 2015)

Hello,
How long did it take for the department to process the update of passport details?

Thanks,
Ganesh



DELHI_AUS_PR said:


> I sent an email yesterday and sent a fax also today. Hope it helps
> Also I sent email to
> 
> Hope something helps


----------



## hnmn4444 (Jul 5, 2015)

I hope some one could help me to solve this issue.

I got invitation on sept 07 and had applied for the 189 visa on sept 24th. I have a dependent also who is my spouse. After i paid the fee i have uploaded my documents except my pcc and my spouse pcc and health checkups. 
Last day i got a problem with my spuose pcc. I booked a date and went to take indian police clearence. They objected to give the police clearance for my spouse because her passport is not included with spouse name(after marraige surname). They told us to include spouse name so that they will issue the pcc. Now the main problem is i had applied my 189 visa with her old passport details and had attached her old passport through upload link. 

The following changes are made in my spouse new passport
a) Her spouse name 
b) her signature. 
c) we haven't changed her address because her IDs are of the same old passport addresses.

1)What should i do to update my spouse new passport details before CO is assigned to my file?

2)What is the best point of contact with DIBP outside Australia? mail or phone. can any one please provide me with the Immi assistance number.
3) I am aware of the form 929 but is it useful to let DIBP know about the change in passport before i get the grant? I mean can i use this form after i applied for visa and before a CO is allocated for my file?


----------

